# Game-Pad



## Omexlu (28. August 2011)

Hallo,

Ich wollte mir auf amazon jetzt ein gamepad wireless für den pc kaufen. Wie ist es überhaupt sind die meisten spiele überhaupt fähig mit einem Gamepad gespielt zu werden?

Sry ich bin sonst immer PS3 spieler gewesen will aber nun auf PC umsteigen.
Danke im voraus


----------



## Kreon (28. August 2011)

Wenn schon ein PS3 Pad vorhanden ist, könnte man dies am PC weiterverwenden. Dazu gibt es hier eine Software + ein "How to"
Hab´s selbst jedoch noch nicht getestet.


----------



## Herbboy (29. August 2011)

ansonsten ist das xbox-Pad sehr gut für den PC - nur vor allem bei der wireless-Version drauf achten, dass da auch "for windows" dabei steht, da nämlich ansonsten der USB-Empfänger nicht dabei ist.


----------



## Vordack (29. August 2011)

Das XBox Pad ist mMn aktuell das einzige Pad was für den PC Sinn macht, da viele GfW Spiele NUR das unterstüzen. Viele andere bekommt man bei den Spielen zwar auch zum laufen (mit spezieller Software), allerdings ist dort folgendes Problem: bis man das PAd nach seinen Wünschen eingerichtet hat sitzt man schon so lange davor daß man keinen Bock mehr hat zu zocken.

Ganz nebenbei ist es auch ein Top Pad


----------



## chbdiablo (29. August 2011)

Ich würde die Logitech Gamepads empfehlen, z.B. Logitech F710 PC-Gamepad schnurlos: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör


----------



## Omexlu (29. August 2011)

Hallo,

Ja das letzte Modell sieht gut aus. Funktionieren die meisten Spiele mit einem Gamepad?
Danke im voraus


----------



## Vordack (29. August 2011)

Omexlu schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Ja das letzte Modell sieht gut aus. Funktionieren die meisten Spiele mit einem Gamepad?
> Danke im voraus


 
Da das letzte im Endeffekt eine X-Box-Controller Kopie (sieht haargenau so aus  ) ist, allerdings XINPUT und DXINPUT beherrscht, sollten die meissten Spiele damit funktionieren. Es wird in jedem Fall ein gutes Pad sein, wobei ich nicht verstehe wieso es "besser" sein sollte als das X-Box Pad. Ich habe selber das Logitech Rumble Pad 2 als Vorgänger von meinem X-Box-Pad gehabt und es gab kein Spiel was ich mit meinem alten, aber nicht mit meinem neuen Spielen konnte.


----------



## Chemenu (29. August 2011)

Kreon schrieb:


> Wenn schon ein PS3 Pad vorhanden ist, könnte man dies am PC weiterverwenden. Dazu gibt es hier eine Software + ein "How to"
> Hab´s selbst jedoch noch nicht getestet.


 
Ich hab das mal versucht, bin aber kläglich gescheitert. Der Treiber ist nicht signiert und somit wird es "schwierig" unter Win 7.


----------



## Vordack (29. August 2011)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Ich hab das mal versucht, bin aber kläglich gescheitert. Der Treiber ist nicht signiert und somit wird es "schwierig" unter Win 7.


 
Dazu gibts hier Hilfe bzw- Abhilfe : Windows 7 64 Bit: Unsignierte Treiber installieren | schieb.de


----------



## Kreon (29. August 2011)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Ich hab das mal versucht, bin aber kläglich gescheitert. Der Treiber ist nicht signiert und somit wird es "schwierig" unter Win 7.


 
Ich habe es nun mal unter Vista 64bit getestet und der Controller wird von Windows erkannt (inkl. aller Tasten und Achsen) 
Auch der Praxistest mit Gothic 4 hat er bestanden. Dazu ist es jedoch nötig den Controller als Xbox 360 Pad zu emulieren. Die dazu nötige Funktion liefert das Programm gleich mit.


----------



## Zocker14xD (6. September 2011)

Ich empfehle dir eins von logitech, razor ist auch mal n versuch wert


----------



## gammelbude (10. September 2011)

Ich empfehle dir das Xbox Pad. Läuft unter Windows ohne Probleme (sollte klar sein ) liegt angenehm in der Hand *und* da viele Spiele Konsolenports sind die Tastenbelegungen für das Spiel direkt richtig eingestellt und in Tutorials oder anderen Szenen in denen im HUD ein Button angezeigt wird erscheinen die richtigen Tasten.
Die meisten Pads wie das von Logitech sind im Endeffekt oft eh nur Kopien der Xbox oder PS3, liegen aber *meiner Meinung nach* nicht so gut in der Hand wie die Originale, außer vielleicht die von Razer. Die sind wirklich gut, aber viele der "Features" die die eingebaut haben braucht der Otto-Normal Zocker nicht.

Wenn die originalen Xbox / PS3 Pads also im preislichen Rahmen liegen sollte man dazu greifen. Aber wie gesagt: bei der PS3 kann das fummelig werden, daher rate ich eher zum Xbox Controller.
Mit dem USB Empfänger des 360 Wireless Pads kanns du übrigens bis zu vier wireless Controller anschließen, du musst nicht für jeden Controller auch einen eigenen Empfänger anschließen.


----------



## Oximoron12345 (11. September 2011)

Ich hab n gutes altes Logitech Pad mit Rumble Funktion, sieht aus wie n PS Pad  Ich mag den X-Box Controller vom Design her garnich^^

Meist erkennen die Games4Windoof Spiele jedoch nur den X-Box Controller....das umgeht man dann einfach mit nem passendem Emulator, die Dateien werden ins Spiel Verzeichnis kopiert und schon läuft das Pad...über ne Ini Datei kann man dann auch noch die Padknöpfe "nachstellen" das sie auch dem entsprechendem Knopf auf dem X-Box Controller entsprechen, oder wenn mal die Achse nicht hinhaut einfach die Funktion umstellen, etc...

Ist nur halb so kompliziert wie es klingt, wer es lieber einfach mag ist denke ich mit dem X-Box Controller gut bedient^^


----------



## Omexlu (11. September 2011)

Also bisher mit dem F710 brauchte ich nix einzustellen ging auf "D" sofort.


----------



## nikiburstr8x (11. September 2011)

Vordack schrieb:


> Das XBox Pad ist mMn aktuell das einzige Pad was für den PC Sinn macht, da viele GfW Spiele NUR das unterstüzen. Viele andere bekommt man bei den Spielen zwar auch zum laufen (mit spezieller Software), allerdings ist dort folgendes Problem: bis man das PAd nach seinen Wünschen eingerichtet hat sitzt man schon so lange davor daß man keinen Bock mehr hat zu zocken.
> 
> Ganz nebenbei ist es auch ein Top Pad



Naja, du musst dein Third-Party-Pad einmal über die spezielle Software konfigurieren, was etwas Zeit in Anspruch nimmt, aber dann läuft das bei fast jedem anderen GfW-Spiel ähnlich einem 360-Pad.


----------



## Batze (11. September 2011)

Also ich habe mir kürzlich das MS PAD 360er/PC (kabelversion) gekauft und bin total begeistert. Kann ich nur empfehlen.
Liegt super in der Hand und wird von sehr sehr vielen Games unterstützt.

Nun ja, Hardware Sachen konnte MS schon immer begeistern. Top Quali.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (11. September 2011)

Omexlu schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Ja das letzte Modell sieht gut aus. Funktionieren die meisten Spiele mit einem Gamepad?
> Danke im voraus


 
WELCHE Spiele meinst du denn genau?

Action Adventures (Tomb Raider Reihe, Prince of Persia Reihe, Assassins Creed Reihe etc.. ) sind natürlich problemlos mit Gamepad zu steuern.

3D-Shooter allerdings sind mit einem Gamepad nicht sinnvoll zu steuern - da brauchts Maus & Tastatur.
Und Strategie-Spiele & Adventures schon mal gar nicht.


----------



## Vordack (12. September 2011)

nikiburstr8x schrieb:


> Naja, du musst dein Third-Party-Pad einmal über die spezielle Software konfigurieren, was etwas Zeit in Anspruch nimmt, aber dann läuft das bei fast jedem anderen GfW-Spiel ähnlich einem 360-Pad.


 
Möglich ist es...

Resultat: Das erste Spiel was ich so spielte war GTA4. NAch, ohne Scheiss, ca. 1 Stunde Gamepad konfigurieren bis es annehmbar lief hatte ich keine Lust mehr das Spiel zu spielen. Diese rumkonfiguriere hat mir echt den Spaß an GTA4 verdorben 

Bsi ich das XBox Pad in den Händen hielt dacht ich mein Rumble Pad 2 wäre unschlagbat. Weit gefehlt, seitdem ich das XBox Pad benutze möchte ich kein anderes mehr


----------



## Shorty484 (12. September 2011)

Ich musste leider auch die Erfahrung machen, ds andere Pads durchaus Schwierigkeiten machen. Ich habe ein Saitek PS 1000 und beim rechten Analog-Stick sind die Achsen vertauscht. Lieber doch zum 360er greifen.

PS: Kann mir einer fürs Saitek nen guten Emulator empfehlen?


----------



## nikiburstr8x (15. September 2011)

Vordack schrieb:


> Möglich ist es...
> 
> Resultat: Das erste Spiel was ich so spielte war GTA4. NAch, ohne Scheiss, ca. 1 Stunde Gamepad konfigurieren bis es annehmbar lief hatte ich keine Lust mehr das Spiel zu spielen. Diese rumkonfiguriere hat mir echt den Spaß an GTA4 verdorben



Genau dieses Rumgefrickel liebe ich so als PC-Zocker, man muss zwar machmal ne masochistische Ader haben, wenn es dann aber mal funktioniert, freut man sich irgendwie 'n zweites Loch ...


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (16. September 2011)

Ich habe mir irgendwann mal das XBox-Gamepad ins Haus geholt, trotz des vergleichsweise hohen Preises und bislang habe ich den Kauf nicht bereut.
Zwar liegt das Pad der PS3 etwas besser in der Hand, aber ich habe mich an sein etwas klobigeres Pendant schnell gewöhnt.

Bei den meisten Spielen greife ich immer noch zu Maus und Tastatur, aber bei einigen Titeln lohnt sich das Gamepad dann schon.
In Alpha Protocol habe ich es zB für das Hacking benutzt, weil es damit einfacher ging. 
Bei Lara Croft and the Guardian of Light hatte ich auch weniger Probleme mit Pad und ich habe diese Woche noch einmal den ersten Assassin's Creed-Teil durchgespielt, dieses Mal mit XBox-Controller und hatte den Eindruck, dass die Steuerung so flüssiger war.

Bei jedem dieser Spiele, wie auch zB bei Fable 3, war die Konfiguration problemlos.


----------



## Omexlu (17. September 2011)

Kann ich bestätigen geht auch super mit dem F710


----------

